# Good Italian Map/Atlas



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good map/atlas for back up to the sat nav for travelling in Italy.
Have just got a AA road map - a tad small scale?
Have a good europe map for route planning.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I have this atlas and have found it to be OK. A larger scale atlas of a country like Italy would be rather large. 

Sandy


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with the Michelin atlas but you could wait until you get to Italy and buy Istituto Geografico DeAgostini Italia road atlas. Had one for years and is very clear 

Malkay


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The Michelin 1:200,000 series look good.
We're off to the Adriatic next month and have bought the relevant sections to cover.
Between them, Autoroute, GoogleEarth and Garmin we should be OK.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I had a Michelin map, bought in Italy and it was ace. I now have an AA one which is reasonable, but not so good.

Buy in Italy is my advice.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Italy*



Rapide561 said:


> Buy in Italy is my advice.


Ahh, but how do you get there if you havent got the map :lol:

I have the Guida Camper which shows sosts as well as having a very good map but it was last updaed 2007 and AFATK there are no plans for an update althought you can still buy yhe 2007 one I believe.

Michelin Italy mapbook for me along withsome good poi's for sostas.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Italy*



Rapide561 said:


> Buy in Italy is my advice.


Ahh, but how do you get there if you havent got the map :lol:

I have the Guida Camper which shows sosts as well as having a very good map but it was last updaed 2007 and AFATK there are no plans for an update althought you can still buy yhe 2007 one I believe.

Michelin Italy mapbook for me along withsome good poi's for sostas.

Pete


----------

